

Adobe Generator for Photoshop based on Node.js - dmotz
https://github.com/adobe-photoshop/generator-core

======
dmotz
Article here:
[http://blogs.adobe.com/photoshopdotcom/2013/09/introducing-a...](http://blogs.adobe.com/photoshopdotcom/2013/09/introducing-
adobe-generator-for-photoshop-cc.html)

